# HalloweenShopper.Com



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Larry, please do something about this

Screamhaunt


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

moved this from general to links.

His intentions were good for this post as it is one of mine. But since he personally has posted a bunch of times with posts such as this, this should go into the links section.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I hope it wasn't me???!!

rod spain


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I was only commenting on Horrormasks, and respecfully asking for something to be done about the posts, which in turn was handled by Larry. Which I knew it would be  Rod, you could do nothing to make me sad. By the way, check your C.C. mail

Screamhaunt


----------

